# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 06-11-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 29-10-2003.

NJOFTIM: Qe te bisedoni me qindra shqiptare nga cdo cep i botes ne cdo kohe, vizitoni dhomen legjendare #shqiperia e cila eshte dhoma me e madhe shqiptare ne Internet. Mjafton te klikoni mbi butonin "Chat" ne krye te forumit, ose te lidheni me mIRC ne adresen IRC.ALBASOUL.COM. Tani edhe me server 100% shqiptar! Mos harroni te njoftoni edhe miqte e te afermit tuaj ne Internet.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Xheni shqiptarja qe u trafikua per prostitucion kur ishte 15 vjece" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26375

Titulli: "Shqiptarët paguajnë 1000 euro për një pasaport serbe" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26374

Titulli: "Greqia, faqja e zezë e Evropës" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26373

Titulli: "Gjuha e Zotit" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26372

Titulli: "Gabimi dhe Dëmi" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26371

Titulli: "Greenspan: Shenjat e ekonomise ne favor te punesimit" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26370

Titulli: "he mer _gerto_" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga jorik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26368

Titulli: "Taksa e rruges, pse u be ristrukturimi" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26365

Titulli: "Qosja trembet" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26364

Titulli: "Paketa Fiskale, ja sektoret qe perjashtohen nga TVSH" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26363

Titulli: "edhe dy foto te tjera" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga fantaKLAID_PR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26362

Titulli: "Benzi dhe Albanezi" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Cjapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26361

Titulli: "Problemet" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga nesim)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26358

Titulli: "Ngjyrat e dimrit (2003)" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Enola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26357

Titulli: "Pershendetje  Muzikore......!" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Simpatikja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26356

Titulli: "Tritol pallatit te kryekirurgut te Spitalit Ushtarak" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26354

Titulli: "Përgatitjet për festimin e festës kombëtare" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26353

Titulli: "Krimi i organizuar dhe shqiptarët" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26352

Titulli: "E drejta për të dhënë e për të marrë jetën" (postuar 06-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26351

Titulli: "Rradhitja e sureve ." (postuar 05-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26347

Titulli: "Gjashtë e besimit  Islam" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26345

Titulli: "Urtësite dhe sekretet e agjërimit." (postuar 05-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26344

Titulli: "Burgjet..." (postuar 05-11-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26333

Titulli: "Mad world" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga Lit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26332

Titulli: "Kush do te fitoje ne zgjedhjet e vjeshtes qe vijne ne Kosove?" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26331

Titulli: "Marrim nje valle?" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26328

Titulli: "Shoqeria dhe Dashuria" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26317

Titulli: "Zyrat e Shtetit ne krah te Bandave" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26316

Titulli: "Sipas jush nje femer dhe nje mashkull mund te jene shoke te ngushte......" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26315

Titulli: "Shpirti i Shqiptarit" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26310

Titulli: "Te rrahin e te vrasin e ste len te qash.." (postuar 05-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26309

Titulli: "Maredhenie te reja kulturore Shqiperi-Kine" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26307

Titulli: "Thirrje nga Vlora: &quot;Po na vrasin te gjitheve&quot;" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26305

Titulli: "Dinastia me ngjyre &quot;roze&quot;." (postuar 05-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26304

Titulli: "Figura e Gjergj Kastriot - Skenderbeut ne krijimet e folklorit" (postuar 05-11-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26303

Titulli: "lidhje e cd-chenger" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga piro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26299

Titulli: "Pershendetje, jam Dionisi" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga blue_ice)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26296

Titulli: "Prezantim pa biografi" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga Studenti-Te)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26295

Titulli: "Pa dale more te prezantohem edhe une" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga RICO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26294

Titulli: "Ilacet Per Semundje Psiqike" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga Ekzekutuesja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26292

Titulli: "Retrovizorja" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26291

Titulli: "Dashuria   e ndaluar!" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26290

Titulli: "I Sapoardhuri" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga toni_d)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26286

Titulli: "U kap edhe nje grup shqiptaresh" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26285

Titulli: "Zbulime te reja." (postuar 04-11-2003 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26284

Titulli: "Puthja  e gabuar" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga SkenderRusi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26282

Titulli: "Lashtesia e gjuhes shqipe" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26278

Titulli: "Si mund te aplikoj per llotarine amerikane ?" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga denku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26277

Titulli: "Krijimi qe ju pelqen me pak" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga ShadowOftheBest)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26274

Titulli: "Letra nga Mali i Shenjte" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga Seminarist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26271

Titulli: "Programi politik i Qeverisë Nano për periudhën 2002 - 2005" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26268

Titulli: "Prezantimi i Asel" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga ASEL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26267

Titulli: "Oferta  pune" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26266

Titulli: "Sofra Tironce 4 ..." (postuar 04-11-2003 nga PETRO NINI LUAR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26263

Titulli: "Fotot e mia" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga fantaKLAID_PR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26261

Titulli: "Lexoni kete para se te shkruni ketu" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26260

Titulli: "I vihet zjarri shtepise se kryetarit te KZQV te Tiranes" (postuar 04-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26252

Titulli: "Tekste kengësh të tipit &quot;mos u habit&quot;" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26251

Titulli: "Samiti Islamo-Kristian" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26246

Titulli: "Adrian Gaxha" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Ilda_mistrecja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26245

Titulli: "''SIPERORE'', Shaban Sinani." (postuar 03-11-2003 nga dordi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26240

Titulli: "Wallpapers punuar nga Studenti blu" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26238

Titulli: "Punime te miat - Wallpapers" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Jola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26337

Titulli: "CIA sekuestron materiale inkriminuese te sherbimit sekret irakian" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26237

Titulli: "Absurditeti i egzistences" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26235

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga Fleur" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga FLEUR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26233

Titulli: "Pagesa per stacionet shqiptare ne Satelit" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26230

Titulli: "BBC në shqip dhe TopChannel fillojnë emisionin e ri televiziv Forum" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26229

Titulli: "Sofra Vlonjate" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga gera)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26228

Titulli: "A ka mundesi qe nje server forumi te bllokoje IP?" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26224

Titulli: "Vllaznia 2-1 Partizani" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga glengrant23)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26223

Titulli: "Kadare dhe vrasja e Mehmet Shehut" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga ALBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26221

Titulli: "Anëtar i vjetër për ata/ato që s'më njofin..." (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Arlind)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26220

Titulli: "Spekullimi, nuk ulen interesat per kredite" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26219

Titulli: "Sofra e Librazhdit" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26218

Titulli: "Mardheniet midis femijeve dhe njerkut/njerkes!" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Sheqerka)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26215

Titulli: "Djali im iku vetë në Itali&quot;" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26212

Titulli: "Erdha dhe une, kuliano" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga kuliano)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26211

Titulli: "Se shpejti, kredi strehimi pa hipoteke" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26209

Titulli: "Une jam Milanist" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga dionisi123)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26205

Titulli: "Qyteti I Pogradecit Nga Kendveshtrimi Turistik" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga jonidapasho)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26203

Titulli: "Katoliket: Trashegimtare te pellazgeve dhe ilireve apo Sllave?" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26202

Titulli: "Kthehen disa kufoma shqiptare nga Serbia" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26198

Titulli: "Si mund te krijoj nje fotografi me rotullim ose me flash" (postuar 03-11-2003 nga shahisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26196

Titulli: "Teme e Ndaluar" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga Zala)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26195

Titulli: "Kthimi i pronave pronareve te ligjshem!" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga Fringo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26192

Titulli: "Lec Kurti, kompozitori dhe diplomati i shquar shkodran" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26189

Titulli: "Kush Eshte Sporti Juaj i Preferuar" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26180

Titulli: "Mandoi: Përse nuk mposhten baronët shqiptarë të krimit" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26175

Titulli: "Ku e ka mendjen CLINTONI???" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga arlindi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26174

Titulli: "Lexojeni edhe prezantimin tim....." (postuar 02-11-2003 nga invisible girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26169

Titulli: "Mision i OKB-së në Afganistan." (postuar 02-11-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26168

Titulli: "Si të vizatojmë" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26166

Titulli: "Incesti" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga zeus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26161

Titulli: "Fjal te urta popullore" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga Beni_Sh)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26160

Titulli: "Një bukuri që po vritet" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26159

Titulli: "Statusi i Kosovës do bëhet realitet në pranverën e 2005" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26155

Titulli: "Allen Ginsberg (1926-1997)" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26153

Titulli: "Sofra Fierake" (postuar 02-11-2003 nga kafe_konjak)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26150

Titulli: "Filip Shiroka" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26147

Titulli: "Jeta dhe vepra e Vedat Kokones" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26143

Titulli: "E saporregjistruar" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga Zala)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26140

Titulli: "Si ndiheni qe keni lindur shqiptar." (postuar 01-11-2003 nga kafe_konjak)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26139

Titulli: "Kush eshte politikani i shekullit ne Shqiperi?" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga GJENERALI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26136

Titulli: "Besa e Shqiptarit" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga Zëri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26132

Titulli: "Mafia shqiptare, realitet apo shpifje?" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga Zëri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26131

Titulli: "Keshilla ime e fundit" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26130

Titulli: "Nje foto qe flet pervete, mall dhe nostalgji per ne Diasporen" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga rezi_Mynihut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26127

Titulli: "Kur nuk funksionon CD + DVD ?" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga huggos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26125

Titulli: "Ing. Llazar Xhajtanka" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26124

Titulli: "Kirurgu I 30 Mije Operacioneve" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26123

Titulli: "Rugova dhe Demagoget" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26122

Titulli: "Patent shoferi ne shqip?" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26121

Titulli: "Open for discussion" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26119

Titulli: "Ku mund të gjej një bibël në gjuhën shqipe?" (postuar 01-11-2003 nga shqiptari02)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26118

Titulli: "Lajme Nga Futbolli" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26117

Titulli: "Ronaldo, ndoshta pranë rikthimit te Interi?" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26115

Titulli: "Iliret  ne  Kafiristanin e sotem!" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26114

Titulli: "OBT: Shqipëria, tërheqëse për turizëm" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26113

Titulli: "James Patterson" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26110

Titulli: "Interviste ekskluzive e Nanos" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26151

Titulli: "Interviste ekskluzive e Nanos" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26109

Titulli: "C'eshte &quot;Perceptimi&quot;" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26108

Titulli: "Femra muslimane dhe flamuri i krenarise" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26106

Titulli: "&quot;Drejtesia Nderkombetare&quot;...." (postuar 31-10-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26103

Titulli: "Si te vej kontakt me Shoqatat atdhetare &quot;Kosova&quot; dhe &quot;Çameria&quot;?" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga Hekurani1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26100

Titulli: "A eshte e bukur raca shqiptare...." (postuar 31-10-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26098

Titulli: "Doni të më njihni?" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga bela_mafia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26097

Titulli: "Dashuri apo jete ???" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26094

Titulli: "Rishfaqja e vajzes mashtruese.." (postuar 31-10-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26093

Titulli: "Howard sfidues i Blairit." (postuar 31-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26092

Titulli: "Të dhena mbi Sarandën dhe Butrintin" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga rolua)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26090

Titulli: "Prezantimi: ...lexoma shpirtin dhe hesht..." (postuar 31-10-2003 nga Lancelot)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26089

Titulli: "Kurani , Shkenca bashkekohore dhe Bibla" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26086

Titulli: "Më ndihmoni për kënd lojrash" (postuar 31-10-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26085

Titulli: "Holkeri: Gjendja në Kosovë është përmirësuar ndjeshëm" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26080

Titulli: "Paul Celan ne shqip" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga Ifigjeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26079

Titulli: "Mendime mbi jeten dhe shoqerine" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga traveller228)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26078

Titulli: "Ku mund t'a gjej kolonen zanore të filmit Skenderbeu?" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga Malua)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26077

Titulli: "Recetat e FLEUR !" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga FLEUR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26063

Titulli: "Bota pa USA-në" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26061

Titulli: "Ekonomia amerikane, rritja me e larte ne 20 vjet" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26060

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjitheve" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga kafe_konjak)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26059

Titulli: "Do konsideronit ndonjehere..." (postuar 30-10-2003 nga KaLTerSi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26058

Titulli: "PDR-ja kërkohet nga Nano për qeverisje!" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga Nard)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26050

Titulli: "Si te instaloj 2-OS??" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga Kuriozi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26049

Titulli: "Studime historike nga Aristidh Kola" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26048

Titulli: "Formula 1 2002 + f1 challenge 99-02" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga Amarildo_18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26047

Titulli: "Besimi Në Botën E Ardhshme." (postuar 30-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26045

Titulli: "Sadakatul - fitri - (Dhenia e lemoshes)" (postuar 30-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26044

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Kush do te fitoje ne zgjedhjet e vjeshtes qe vijne ne Kosove?
 o 'PDK' (1 vota)
 o 'LDK' (0 vota)
 o 'AAK' (0 vota)
 o 'LPK' (1 vota)
 o 'se di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26331

Sondazh: Ke Sport Pelqeni me shume?
 o 'Futbolli' (2 vota)
 o 'Basketbolli' (0 vota)
 o 'Volejbolli' (0 vota)
 o 'Tenisi' (0 vota)
 o 'Ski' (0 vota)
 o 'Hokey' (0 vota)
 o 'Baseball' (0 vota)
 o 'Ping Pong' (0 vota)
 o 'Karate' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26180

Sondazh: Cili Mendoni Se Eshte Politikani Me I Madh Shqiptar?
 o 'Ahmet Zogu' (1 vota)
 o 'Enver Hoxha' (10 vota)
 o 'Ramiza Alia' (1 vota)
 o 'Sali Berisha' (1 vota)
 o 'Fatos Nano' (0 vota)
 o 'Te Tjere...' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26136

Sondazh: Cilet nga grupet e meposhtme ju pelqejne me shume?
 o 'West Side Family' (1 vota)
 o '2 Die 4' (0 vota)
 o 'The Dreams' (2 vota)
 o 'Te tjere!' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=26017

Sondazh: Ardhmeria jone ne BE?
 o 'Cka duhet ndryshuar per tu bere antar i BE?' (0 vota)
 o 'Ne dhe BE?' (0 vota)
 o 'Lufta ne Maqedo?' (0 vota)
 o 'Lufta ne Kosov?' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25949

Sondazh: ME KE DO TE PELQENIT TE KALONIT NJE CAST TE BUKUR
 o 'ME NJE SHOK OSE SHOQE TE NGUSHTE' (5 vota)
 o 'DUKE LUTUR ZOTIN' (1 vota)
 o 'NE SHTEPI ME NJERZIT E TU' (4 vota)
 o 'XHIRO' (0 vota)
 o 'MBREMJE OSE PARTY DISKO ETJ' (4 vota)
 o 'TEATER KINEMA OPERA' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25800

Sondazh: Mendoni qe ambasadat shqiptare kryejne si duhet funksionin e tyre?
 o 'Po' (0 vota)
 o 'Jo' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk kam patur kontakt' (1 vota)
 o 'Nuk me intereson' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25774

Sondazh: Cila është zgjidhja e krizës shqiptare?
 o 'Dorëheqja & zëvëndësimi i kryeministrit Nano' (11 vota)
 o 'Shpallja e zgjedhjeve të parakohshme' (12 vota)
 o 'Krijimi i një qeverie teknike gjithëpërfshirëse' (5 vota)
 o 'Të gjitha alternativat më lart' (13 vota)
 o 'Kriza nuk ka zgjidhje' (2 vota)
 o 'Shqipëria nuk është në krizë' (11 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25747

Sondazh: Ne cilin Besim Fetar e perfshini veten ?
 o 'Katolike' (1 vota)
 o 'Muslimane' (15 vota)
 o 'Ortodokse' (9 vota)
 o 'Besoj ne Zot por nuk ndjek asnje Fe' (5 vota)
 o 'Nuk besoj ne Zot' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25746

Sondazh: Si mendoni?
 o 'Rock' (0 vota)
 o 'pop' (1 vota)
 o 'Euro-Dance' (0 vota)
 o 'R- B' (1 vota)
 o 'Techno' (1 vota)
 o 'Other' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25733


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

06-11:
 o GrisElda - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=834

06-11:
 o Gresi (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1235

06-11:
 o Learto (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1638

06-11:
 o eti (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1653
 o safete (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1689

06-11:
 o orjona (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1953

06-11:
 o Johana (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2317

06-11:
 o Alked (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7089

06-11:
 o edda (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2675
 o maksim2211 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3443


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 29-10-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 144 Anetare te rinj
 o 195 Tema te reja
 o 3,064 Postime te reja
 o 4 Sondazhe te reja

----------

